# I want HGH but can`t afford it. What peps shouldm I be considering?



## Caretaker (Mar 30, 2012)

I`d love to add some to my cut and later my bulk cycles. I`d like advice from people that have used some with success and can give me the pros and cons. I`m not new to the AAS game at all, but the peps can get a little overwhelming.
Thanks.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out labpe's stickies for lots of info.  CJC1295 without DAC and ghrp 2, 6 or ipam would be a good start.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Mar 30, 2012)

X2^^ GHRP 2 is awesome and will increase growth hormone a bit more than GHRP 6, but 6 will increase appetite like crazy. Either one would be good by themselves, but work well when stacked with other peps. You can have a good/decent amount of GH increase and a good addition to any cycle for under $100 month. The here stickies are great.. Theres a lot of great information out there.
 For Peptides in general I personally like Mike Arnold's protocol, from the MD board.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. I`ll check it out.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 30, 2012)

"TheFuture" said:


> X2^^ GHRP 2 is awesome and will increase growth hormone a bit more than GHRP 6, but 6 will increase appetite like crazy. Either one would be good by themselves, but work well when stacked with other peps. You can have a good/decent amount of GH increase and a good addition to any cycle for under $100 month. The here stickies are great.. Theres a lot of great information out there.
> For Peptides in general I personally like Mike Arnold's protocol, from the MD board.


So 2 would be better suited for a cut vs 6 for a bulk?


----------



## colochine (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/159760-what-pep-closes-real-hgh.html


----------



## "TheFuture" (Mar 31, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> So 2 would be better suited for a cut vs 6 for a bulk?



For a cut 2 would be the choice I would go with, of course running other compounds. IMO GHRP 2 is a bit stronger than 6, but if you are a person who doesnt like to eat a lot, even a clean diet can be hard to eat, I would go with GHRP2. I know you say "cut", but like with any drug it all depends on what you are wanting to do. I'm not coparing these 2 compounds in any way but many people use tren for bulk or cut, same with GH, many people stack it with other compounds to bulk and keep lean at the same time.

Here check this out..A bunch of great info in there. Muscular Development Forums


----------



## ecot3c inside (Mar 31, 2012)

why doesn't the peptide sites also sell bac water? it would be so much easier.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 1, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> why doesn't the peptide sites also sell bac water? it would be so much easier.



A few of them do at 10ml for $10. but you can get Hospira bac for $3 and it comes in a quantity of 30ml. Even with shipping you still get 3 times the value. And it's a shame that pep sites can't see syringes as well so we could have a one stop shopping experience.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

ipam/cjc will be your next best thing to gh They work well.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 4, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> ipam/cjc will be your next best thing to gh They work well.



Thanks. I`m working on getting a few more things for my cut.It`s been delayed twice so far. But in the end it`ll be worth it..............I hope. I still want some clen, some more T3, some Tren and some of the peps you guys have recommended. I just have to sell a few things I don`t need(PH, research chems, etc) to raise the cash.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 4, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Thanks. I`m working on getting a few more things for my cut.It`s been delayed twice so far. But in the end it`ll be worth it..............I hope. I still want some clen, some more T3, some Tren and some of the peps you guys have recommended. I just have to sell a few things I don`t need(PH, research chems, etc) to raise the cash.



Tren only cycle for cutting?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> ipam/cjc will be your next best thing to gh They work well.



I'm on my 4th day of ipam now, so far I prefer ghrp 2.  The main difference I've noticed is sleep quality isn't as good and I'm more tired during the day.  This could because of an outside factor though.  I only have about 10 days of ipam then will switch back to 2.  If things improve then, I'll know 2 works better for me.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

Im on ipam/cjc with mgf and peg-mgf.

im tired all the time also but thats what a side is from all the igf in the system.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 4, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> Tren only cycle for cutting?



Oh no!!!!!!! Test e or c, test p, T3, Anavar, Halotestin, maybe M drol or Anadrol. A whole drug store. LOL See my Spring cut thread from a few weeks ago in anabolics.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 7, 2012)

Ghrp-2 is stronger then ipam about 2 to 1. Would take 200mcg of ipam to equal 100of ghrp-2 in regards to gh release. 
Ghrp-2 does bump appetite a tad but not like ghrp-6. 
Hex is the strongest gh releaser but u can desensitize in about 2 weeks where u won't with ipam and ghrp. 

100mcg of ghrp-2 and cjc  of each 3 times a day will yield roughly 3 iu of gh production. 
400 mcg of ghrp-2 and 100mcg of cjc 4 times a day will yield roughy 8 iu of gh a day. 

Use that info to buy what u need. 

I prefer ghrp-2 and cjc myself. The ipam I don't get muscle fullness and effect as I do with ghrp-2. Ghrp-2 is also cheaper. 
If u boom dose 1000 mcg of ghrp-2 then prolactin and cortisol would possibly be an issue. 
Guys go with ipam because lethargy is reported in some with ghrp-2.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 7, 2012)

Stupid edit. I meant 100mcg of ghrp-2 and 100mcg of cjc/mod 1-29 dosed 3 times a day or each will make the body make roughly 3 iu of gh per day.


----------

